# Moots event in Chevy Chase, MD



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

City Bikes in Chevy Chase, MD is hosting an evening with Jon Cariveau, the marketing guy at Moots. This Thursday (yeah, it's Valentine's Day) at 6:30PM. Swing by, we'll have beers, food, '08 Moots YBBs (26 and 29), VaMoots road bikes, and a couple of other frames to check out, plus pics of the factory tour. 

More details here... http://citybikes.com/page.cfm?pageID=254


----------

